# Can chicken pox be transferred on bunnies?



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have been very poorly over weekend and yesterday I have noticed red marks all over body. Have been in doctors and been diagnosed with chicken pox. My question is can I pass it onto my bunnies?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I am really worry -I tried to not to be near them and spend day downstairs but my two boys are coming to my bedroom. Also today I had to feed them as Richard is not yet at home-I wash my hands but haven't changed clothes. I have also lifted Baby Roo to his cage.
I am very worried now.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh poor you. That's a horrible thing to get as an adult.

As for your question, as far as I am aware, they can't catch chickenpox, but I have a feeling that rabbits can get a similar - and dangerous virus.

The best person who would be able to give you better advice, would be our absent Bernie, if you can find a way to contact her - do you have facebook?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Oh poor you. That's a horrible thing to get as an adult.
> 
> As for your question, as far as I am aware, they can't catch chickenpox, but I have a feeling that rabbits can get a similar - and dangerous virus.
> 
> The best person who would be able to give you better advice, would be our absent Bernie, if you can find a way to contact her - do you have facebook?


I don't but I will ask Heidi if she can contact her!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Oh poor you. That's a horrible thing to get as an adult.


Oh it is awful i don't think I ever felt so sick in my life. Cannot eat cannot talk as it is in my mouth,I have had bad fever convulsions-spend few hours last night on the floor in the kitchen,cannot walk as every muscle and bone is in pain!
I can take that but I am paranoid about my babies all of them! I keep away as much as I can but is difficult and if I lock Funky in his room he won't be happy he already grinds his teeth so husband is going to give him medicines-goo luck to him as He cannot handle little evil.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

As being paranoid as I am I called our vets-they said no regarding to bunnies but because our dog is on chemotherapy they want to make sure she will be fine!omg if I pass anything else to her i will have blo*dy breakdown


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I am sure they will check this out for you, just in case her suppressed immune system may cause a problem.

Try not to panic, but take as many precautions as you can, until you are given the OK.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

They called to say is ok to be around my Aza.
I still try to keep away as much as possible from them but sometimes is difficult. They don't car I am sick-two boys were fighting in the garage and I have heard squeaking noise so I run there-little evils don't give me any break


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

How awful for you that you have chicken pox, I got chicken pox in my 30s it wasn't pleasant. You need to take some time out for yourself. Your pets will be fine with minimum/basic care until you are over the worse.

I found cool baths helped to soothe the irritation and helped to bring my temperature down.

Listen to the vet in respect of your pets and try not to worry too much, these things happen.

I hope you are soon feeling better


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> *They called to say is ok to be around my Aza.*
> I still try to keep away as much as possible from them but sometimes is difficult. They don't car I am sick-two boys were fighting in the garage and I have heard squeaking noise so I run there-little evils don't give me any break


That's great news.

Now you can stop worrying about them, and concentrate on being kind to yourself.

Paracetomol will help keep temperature down, if you can take that.

Spots will need to run their course, although people used to dab on calamine lotion, and put bicarb of soda in bath water to soothe.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I had shingles a few weeks ago Funky and I felt dreadful. The pain! (It's like a recurring type of chicken pox). Just remember it wil pass and don't scratch!!!!!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I feel like I am dying in top of it I had tooth abscess so just coming back from emergency dentist at hospital!
Last night I had fever of 40.4C -so at 3am was sitting in cool bath:001_unsure:I have enough


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Bernie said

"Rabbits can't catch chicken pox BUT during the infectious stage they CAN become infected with a related herpes virus which CAN be fatal.

Once the spots are out then the infection stage has already passed, but I would restrict handling to a bare minimum for now."


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Say thank you to B3rnie 
I am trying to be nowhere near to them unless I really need-they are not happy with me as usually give them treats and few rub noses and kisses.
So I still can pass something stuff to them?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Funky said:


> Say thank you to B3rnie
> I am trying to be nowhere near to them unless I really need-they are not happy with me as usually give them treats and few rub noses and kisses.
> So I still can pass something stuff to them?


at the spots stage no, but its best to be safe and keep it to a minimum


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hope you've got antibiotics for abscess - I have had a few, and they are awful.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I really would recommend calamine lotion - I had them at about 9/10 and that was the only thing that made me stop itching - I used loads of the stuff when we got eaten alive by mossies in Canada as well!

When I came out in chicken pox we were staying at my uncles on holiday - mum had smothered me in calamine lotion so I was a matt white colour - I got up in the middle of the night and my cousin woke up - then he started screaming because he thought I was a ghost


----------

